# Yellow watery diarrhea



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

I am getting ready to do my colonoscopy prep at noon today. I was surfing the net about an hour ago (haven't started the prep yet) and passed what I thought was gas. Instead, I had diarrhea in my pants and, when I made it to the toilet, yellow watery diarrhea in the bowl. When I wiped the tissue was bright yellow. What's going on, in your opinion? (Also having upper endoscopy and CT scan of abdomen tomorrow-will this diagnose gall bladder or liver problems?)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Normal stool starts out bright yellow when there is no problem going on at all (or bright green, depending on what color your bile is).Bile is supposed to have a color, it is supposed to color the stool.Diarrhea going through the system fast will still be yellow or green, watery diarrhea tends to run faster than just about any other kind.Those tests usually aren't specific for liver/gall bladder problems. More typically you lose all color from stool with those kinds of things, not have normal color stool starts out color.


----------



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> Normal stool starts out bright yellow when there is no problem going on at all (or bright green, depending on what color your bile is).Bile is supposed to have a color, it is supposed to color the stool.Diarrhea going through the system fast will still be yellow or green, watery diarrhea tends to run faster than just about any other kind.Those tests usually aren't specific for liver/gall bladder problems. More typically you lose all color from stool with those kinds of things, not have normal color stool starts out color.


Kathleen,So could it be IBS-based diarrhea? Or should I call my GI doc and have him schedule an ultrasound of my liver and gallbladder?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Can be IBS-diarrhea, I would report it when you go in for the colonoscopy or for the results of that and see if there are any symptoms other than that which indicated you need tests.After all if you have any anxiety about the colonoscopy or prep that could set off some pretty bad diarrhea just by itself.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

And remember.. when you are running clear with the prep... you are done... whether or not the prep liquid is finished.


----------

